# الى كل المختصين كيفية استخلاص الفضة من الاشعات



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 يوليو 2010)

نرجوا الافادة من الاخوة الكرام جزاهم الله عنا كل خير عن كيفية وطريقة استخلاص الفضة من الاشعات الموجودة بالمستشفيات وكذلك من سائل التحميض الخاص بها والخاص بأفلام التصوير وذلك بالطريقة الكيميائية أفيدونا للضرورة جزاكم الله كل خير والله فى عون العبد ما كان العبد فى عون أخيه


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 يوليو 2010)

ما زلت بانتظار الاخوةالكرام


----------



## اسلام البدوي (24 يوليو 2010)

يتم استخلا الفضة من ورق الأشعة بعمل عملية تسمى ال
)stripping)
وذلك عن طريق إستخدام الصوديوم هيبو كلوريت او حامض النيتريك ويتم بعد ذلك ترسيبها بأيون الكلور ثم يتم سبكها بالطرق المعتادة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة وانا عندما طرحت هذا السؤال كنت متأكدا أنك أول من ستتفاعل معى وتجيب على هذا السؤال نظرا للتخصص فجزاك الله عنى كل خير لكنى أنا طامع فى أكثر من ذلك لاننى أقوم بعمل دراسة جدوى لهذا المشروع مع العلم أنى لست كيميائيا فأنا أريد التفصيل والتوضيح أكثر بمعرفة نسب المواد والكمية ومن أين أحصل على أيون الكلور علما أننى من مصر وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## farouq dabag (25 يوليو 2010)

اخ العزيز ان نسبة الفضة في الاشعة وكذلك سوائل التحميض تكون قليلة جدا وكلفة استخلاص تكون مكلف فلا انصحك بعمل هذا الشروع


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم فاروق جزاك الله خيرا على هذه النصيحة الغالية ولكن لى ملحوظة حسب علمى أن هناك طرق اقتصادية للاستخلاص انا لا اعرفها وهى يدوية بدون ماكينات ويعمل بها اناس فى مصر منذ فترة وهم ناجحون فيها بشكل كبير وعندما طرحت هذا الموضوع كنت ارغب فى الحصول على احدى هذه الطرق وما زلت بانتظار اخانا الكريم المهندس اسلام البدوى وجميع الاخوة الذين لديهم علم بهذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## farouq dabag (26 يوليو 2010)

اخ العزيز بعد استفساري عن الموضوع فقد علمت انهم يضعون الاشعة في الماء او في كيروسين لفصله من (نيلون)


----------



## ماجد حمد (26 يوليو 2010)

هلا


----------



## رحال 222 (26 يوليو 2010)

عندى طريقة اقتصادية لفصل الفضة من ورق الاشعة ولكنى اريد مناقشة بعض الامور معك بنتظرك يوم الاربعاء الساعة العاشرة ليلا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (28 يوليو 2010)

farouq dabag قال:


> اخ العزيز بعد استفساري عن الموضوع فقد علمت انهم يضعون الاشعة في الماء او في كيروسين لفصله من (نيلون)


جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومة والاهتمام


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (28 يوليو 2010)

رحال 222 قال:


> عندى طريقة اقتصادية لفصل الفضة من ورق الاشعة ولكنى اريد مناقشة بعض الامور معك بنتظرك يوم الاربعاء الساعة العاشرة ليلا


بمشيئة الرحمن سأكون متواجدا وجزاك الله كل خير على الاهتمام


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (28 يوليو 2010)

انا متواجد اخى الان طبقا للميعاد الذى حددته


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........
أخى الفاضل......​موضوع أستخلاص الفضة من افلام الأشعة أو سوائل الأشعة هو موضوع مربح
لكن مش بينفع مع أى شخص لانه موضوع كبير جدااااااااااااا
انا الحمد لله بفضل منه سبحانه وتعالى كنت بستخلص معدن الفضة من أى شىء من أفلام أشعة
سوائل التحميض الأشياء المطلية فضة وكنت بستخلص الدهب من الاشياء المطلية بالدهب برده
بالنسبة لموضوع حضرتك هابدأ معاك نقطة نقطة ..............
عسى الله ان يتقبل منا هذا العمل وان ينفعنا بهذا الكلام فى الدنيا والأخرة.........
...............................................................................................................
أهم نقطة فى موضوع أستخلاص الفضة ان حضرتك تعرف 
أزاى تحصل على مصدر للفضة وهو أفلام الأشعة ومحاليل الأشعة أو الأشياء المطلية فضة
يعنى بالنسبة لأفلام الأشعة ومحاليل الأشعة هيكون مصدرهم المستشفيات الحكومية والخاصة
ومعامل الأشعة المنتشرة فى بلدك .....
بالنسبة لأفلام الأشعة دية بتجمع فى المستشفيات و بيتعمل عليها مناقصات على وجود 4 طن او أقل 
أو اكثر وبالمثل على المحاليل ايضا او بيبقى فى متعهد معاهم هو اللى بيشيل الحاجات دية
فلازم حضرتك تكون على علم بالمناقصات دية لان الشغلانة دية كويس جداااااااااا فى الكميات بتاعتها
مش معقولة انى هشتغل على 40 كيلو ويخلصوا فارجع أدور على كمية تانية وشغلى يقف
فلازم حضرتك تظبط مصادرك الأول علشان تشتغل كويس بأذن الله تعالى
سواء فى المستشفيات او معامل الاشعة .........
.............................................................................................................
نقطة هامة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا فى الموضوع وهى ببساطة شديدة جدااااا
اولا كلنا عارفين شكل افلام الأشعة بيكون لونها أسود وفيها جزء فاتح وهوالجزء اللى بيظهر فيه القدم او الذراع 
أوالصدر او غيره.........
فالجزء الأسود دة بيكون فيه ذرات الفضة متناثرة فيه و عندما تسقط عليه الأشعة فيحدث له تأين........
فيقوم فنى المعمل بأخذ هذة الأشعة وتكون سوداء كما هى بعد التصوير ويضعها فى محلولين
المحلول الأول وهو المظهر فيظهر الجزء الفاتح اللى أحنا بنشوفه فى الأشعة والجزء الأسود بيسقط فى 
محلول المظهر بذرات الفضة ثم يأخذ الأشعة ويضعها فى المحلول الثانى وهو المثبت
وبالتالى فان محلول المظهر دة هو اللى مهم لأنه يحتوى على كمية الفضة اللى بتسقط من كل أشعة
والمحلول دة يا أخى بيتغير كل فترة لأنه بعد فترة كفاءته بتقل وبيصبح عديم الفائدة فى أظهار الأشعة لأن المحلول
اتشبع بالفضة
فيقوم فنى المعمل بتغير محلول المظهر بكمية أخر 
المهم انك بتشترى برده محاليل المظهر من المعامل وتخلى بالك يا أخى انها ممكن تكون متزودة مياة للغش
فلازم يكون معاك ورقة أختبار للفضة فى المحاليل "​​​​silver test" وهى ورقة زى ورقة الph بتاعت الصابون
بتعرفك تركيز الفضة فى المحلول المظهر قبل ما تشتري
.................................................................................................................
نقطة هامة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بردة تستنتج من الكلام السابق
وهى أفلام الأشعة فكلما كانت افلام الأشعة سوداء والأجزاء الفاتحة او المتصورة فيها قليلة تكون نسبة الفضة فيها كتيرة......
والعكس صحيح............
لتوضيح أكتر أخى الفاضل.........
مثلا اشعة الصدر بيكون الجزء المصور فيها هو القفص الصدرى مثلا وهو بياخد معظم الأشعة
وبالتالى بيكون الجزء الفاتح كبير يعنى بيمثل مثلا
80% من الأشعة وبالتالى فأن افلام الأشعة الخاصة بالصدر هيكون نسبة الفضة فيها قليلة بالمقارنة
مع أشعة الذراع او الساق فأن الجزء المتصور هيكون مساحته بسيطة وبالتالى فأن الأشعة هتكون سوداء الى حدا ما
وفى أشعة خاصة بشركات البترول ودية بتتميز بأنها بتحتوى على نسبة عالية جدا من الفضة
والأجزاء المتصورة فيها او بمعنى أخر الأجزاء الفاتحة بتكون قليلة جداااااااااااااا
..............................................................................................................................
كيفية أستخلاص الفضة من الأشعة ومحاليل الأشعة.............
أولا من افلام الأشعة..........اولا يا أخى الفاضل...........
الطبقة السوداء هى اللى بتحتوى على الفضة زى ما شرحت سابقا
والطبقة دية بندوبها بواسطة الصودا الكاوية "هيدروكسيد الصوديوم" أو بواسطة "هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم"
وهى سهلة جدااااااا فى خروجها 
وانصح حضرتك بأنك تستخدم الصودا الكاوية لأنها رخيصة فى سعرها عن هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم
حضرتك بجيب برميل بلاستيك وتضع فيه حوالى 60 كيلو مياة مع 2 كيلو صودا كاوية قشور
ويتم وضع أفلام الأشعة فى البرميل لمدة ساعة ثم يتم أخراجها ودعكها بواسطةفرشاة فتلاحظ خروج الطبقة السوداء الملتصقة 
بسهولة تامة ويتم وتجميع هذا المادة السوداء فى أناء بلاستيك وغسلها بالماء وتترك حتى تجف أو يتم وضعها فى فرن البوتجاز
بعد تسخينه حتى تجف تمام ثم يتم وضع كربونات صوديوم على هذة العجينة ويتم صهرها فى الصاغة أذا كنت لم تمتلك فرن صهر
فتحصل بمشيئة الله على فضة نقية جداااااااااااا
أما البلاستيك المتبقى فيمكنك بيعه بالطن أن شاء الله تعالى 
ولازم يا أخى تعمل شيشن او أختبار على افلام الأشعة اللى انت هتشتريها يعنى علشان تشوف 
الكيلو اشعة بيعطى كام جرام فضة وهل مجازى معاك ولا لأة
.................................................................................................................... 
ثانيا محاليل الأشعة .............
وزى ما شرحت سابقا ان حضرتك هتشترى المحلول المظهر فقط لأنه هو اللى بيحتوى على الفضة
ويكون معاك أهم حاجة شريط أختبار الفضة علشان تتأكد من تركيز الفضة فى المحلول ويكون غير مغشوش​
موضوع استخلاص الفضة من المحاليل انا هحاول أبسطه لحضرتك جداااااااا 
اولا المحلول المظهر دة بيحتوى على ذرات الفضة اللى وقعت من الأشعة 
فأنا اول حاجة بضيف حامض نيتريك "​​​​nitric acid" علشان يدوب الفضة
اللى موجودة فى المحلول ويحولها الى نترات الفضة ودية بتكون ذائبة فى المحلول
عندى فبضيف حامض الهيدروكلوريك "hydrochloric acid" او المعروف بأسم hcl​
علشان يرسب الفضة فى صورة كلوريد الفضة ودة بيكون راسب لونه أبيض زى اللبن المتجبن
والراسب دة عندما يعرض الى الضوء فيتحول اللى اللون البنفسجى والرمادى
فيتم تصفية هذا الراسب وغسله بالمياة عدة مرات للتخلص من أثار الحمض ويوضع فى ماء نظيف
ويتم وضع برادة حديد فى الماء مع كمية بسيطة من حامض الكبريتيك لتسريع التفاعل
وهنا سوف يتم تحويل كلوريد الفضة الى الفضة الخام وهى بتكون فى صورة ترابة لونها رمادية اللون
تصفى وتجفف جيدا ثم يتم صهرها فتتحول الى فضة​​​​pure عيار 999
................................................................................................
ملخص الموضوع انك لازم تدوب الفضة أولا ثم يتم ترسيبها فى شكل راسب علشان أقدر اتعامل معاه
وهو كلوريد الفضة ونظرا لان الحديد بيسبق الفضة فى السلسلة الكهروكيميائية فأنه بيحل محلها فى املاحها
يعنى هيتكون كلوريد الحديد والفضة هتترسب فى شكل راسب رمادى اللون وعندما تسبك سوف يتم تحويلها
الى معدن الفضة النقى..................
.......................................................................................
أسأل الله العلى العظيم ان يوفقك ويوفق الجميع لكل خير فى الدنيا والأخرة ,,,, آمييييييين
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...........
"زكاة العلم أخراجه"​
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يوليو 2010)

أشرقت وأنورت أخي م/المهدى بكر مشكور على هذا الشرح الوافي وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير ....


----------



## chemist_hossam (10 أغسطس 2010)

هلا


----------



## hamza_mohamed (16 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاخوه الاعزاء هناك طريقة لاستخلاص الفضه من اوراق الاشعه بسيطة جدا جدا جدا ومتوفره لدي . وتكلفه الطن من ورق الاشعه بتكون بسيطة بس المشكله الوحيده ان استخراج الفضه بيكون علي حساب الورق نفسه يعني الورق لا يرد مرة اخري . اللي حابب يتواصل معي علي الخاص ويا ريت الكميات تكون كبيره حتي يكون الامر مربح لكم ولنا . والله الموفق لما فيه الخير والصلاح
*


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يونيو 2012)

الاخ الكريم حمزة بدون مساومات الطريقة التى تقصدها سيادتك هى طريقة الحرق اى انك ستقوم بحرق ورق الاشعات مع التقليب المستمر حتى لا يتكتل مع استمرار الاشتعال حتى تصبح جميع اوراق الاشعة فحما ولا تقبل الاشتعال فيتم اخذ هذا الفحم ويتم طحنه حتى يصبح ناعما كالدقيق ثم يوضع فى وعاء حديد ثم يدخل فرن الخبز لمدة 6 ساعات متواصلة الى ان يتحول هذا البودر من اللون الاسود الى اللون البيج او لون الاسمنت ثم يأخذ فيصهر عند سباكين الفضة والذهب ثم يوضع عليه العيار عند الششناجى ثم يباع لورش تصنيع الفضة ومستعد لاى سؤال بخصوص هذا الموضوع


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يونيو 2012)

الاخ الكريم حمزة بدون مساومات الطريقة التى تقصدها سيادتك هى طريقة الحرق اى انك ستقوم بحرق ورق الاشعات مع التقليب المستمر حتى لا يتكتل مع استمرار الاشتعال حتى تصبح جميع اوراق الاشعة فحما ولا تقبل الاشتعال فيتم اخذ هذا الفحم ويتم طحنه حتى يصبح ناعما كالدقيق ثم يوضع فى وعاء حديد ثم يدخل فرن الخبز لمدة 6 ساعات متواصلة الى ان يتحول هذا البودر من اللون الاسود الى اللون البيج او لون الاسمنت ثم يأخذ فيصهر عند سباكين الفضة والذهب ثم يوضع عليه العيار عند الششناجى ثم يباع لورش تصنيع الفضة ومستعد لاى سؤال بخصوص هذا الموضوع ولكن للامانة رغم ان هذه الطريقلة سهلة جدا وسريعة وغير مكلفة الا انها ضارة جدا بالبيئة كما انها ضارة جدا بالشخص الذى سيقوم بالحرق


----------

